# Looks like we have a departure on our hands



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Unfortunately, emanuel has accepted a job that's going to keep him from posting or fishing much in the near future. He's done a great job lending his expertise to the board and all his years of contributions are truly appreciated. I hope he still pops back in when he has time.

So I guess that means SC/GA needs a new moderator. Let's hear the nominations...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

Good Luck Emanuel!!!! Thanks For All The Advice,tips And Tackle Hope To See You Around.
As Far As A Moderator I Don't Know But There Has Been A Lot Of Knowledgeable People On This Forum. I Would Nominate "fatback" But Haven't Seen A Post In A While.. We Need A Down To Earth Pro That Does It Daily To Step In A Represent Us Southern Boys Respectfully...let's Hear It Guys & Gals...
Thanks Again Emanuel!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Moderator job....*

It seems to me that this site doesn't need a whole lot of moderation....everyone seems to get along well. This is not the case on some other forums I visit. I have enjoyed my brief tenure here so far, and learned some new things, so I'd like to give back a little. If no one else with more "seniority" steps up....I'll take the job, and try to be as much help as I can. I hereby nominate....me...

Railroader for SC/GA Moderator.....


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Railroader for Moderator*

I've not been here that long but have found the site to be very helpful. Two people that stand out in my mind that have been extremely helpful and understanding of us mountain folk that have little or no experience with salt water fishing are Emmanuel and Railroader.

Both have been very friendly and helpful. With Emmanuel leaving  I want to hereby nominate with great pride......RAILROADER! I think he will do a wonderful job as Mod.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good luck Manny!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Good luck on you new Job Emmaunel I know what you are going through but please keep in touch when time permits


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Good luck Emanual and thks for all the fishin tips. As far a new moderators go I would say doright.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Emanuel*

Hey Dude Hate To See You Go Man. A Lot Of Good Tips And Reports Come From You. Hope The Best Man   . Railroader Or Fat Back Would Make A Good Replacement. Get A Lot Of News From Both. Shade12


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

Allthough I Would Like To Be Able To Say I Would Be A Likely Candidate I Think There Are Some People Who Are More Familiar With The Area's We Are Targeting And More Knowledgeable Regarding Tackle ,techniques,etc. We Need To Have Someone Who Can Give Accurate Posts And "fresh" Info. 
It Seems That Railroader Is In A Good Location To Be Able To Report On A Large Range Of The Coast Line With Some Help From The Sc Anglers And Other More Knowledgable Fisherman. If we could get fatback to fix his pc he would be a good candidate but you can't beat someone who steps up and say's the'll take on the challenge. good luck railroader.

Thanks Rhorm,
Maybe If I Ever Get Out Of "atl" And Get To The Coast I'll Be More Suited. :d


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

One Last Question.. Does The Moderator Need To Be A Supporter First??????


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

doright said:


> One Last Question.. Does The Moderator Need To Be A Supporter First??????


If you're an Operator, you'll get free upgrade and other tech function ability as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

It's Wide Open From Here!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

69 posts in 2 months.  Railroader it is!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

as long as the forum doesn't get too rowdy, it's not that bad. But don't let being a moderator turn you in to a slave to the computer. Been there, done that.

Fishing comes first...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i would nominate fatback or fisher446, both are very knowledgeable and help others out whenever possible. however, neither seems able to post as often as they used to.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

bluerunner said:


> i would nominate fatback or fisher446, both are very knowledgeable and help others out whenever possible. however, neither seems able to post as often as they used to.


I would have nominated them as well but, they rarely post anymore as you said. Railroader is the logical choice. He gets to the beach on a regular basis and is always quick to answer questions and give tips to new visitors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Agreed Here Rhorm...railroader's Puttin Forth One Hell Of An Effort. I'd Say It's Uncontested...wouldn't You!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I would have to agree.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What I expect of moderators is simple: talk the site up when you're out on the water to get as many people posting as possible, keep the kids in line if trouble breaks out on your respective board, and lend your expertise of your area by participating regularly (everything from answering newbie questions to more advanced stuff). My goal is for P&S to be the best fishing site for inshore saltwater anglers, period. I need people who can help me get there.

Mods get free upgrades, plus the ability to do much more advanced stuff, like trace IP addresses, pin messages, close and open threads, etc.

Let's keep it coming. This bunch deserves the best mod possible. Let's make sure we get him.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Good luck Emanuel! Hopefully you be able to fish enough to keep you sane.

Moderator, FB would be good, but as said, MIA due to PC probs, so RR seems to be logical choice. I'm sure there will be plenty willing to help out RR in this endeavor.

Once again "E", good luck and thanks for all of your contributions to this fine site, you are one of the many who make this place what it is, and therefore, stay in touch!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, Railroader's the guy. Thanks again to emanuel for working to keep this board going over the years. I hope we'll hear from him again.


----------

